# Blackgrouper,Gags,Scamps,Lanes and Mingo's



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We all just had to get a grouper fix today. The weather allowed us to get offshore for a few hours. Our crew today was B-rad, Nick ,Steven, Tim and myself. Out of the Pensacola pass around 6 o'clock or so. Sea conditions were a very comfortable 2-3s out of the NE. Our first stop was just short of the edge in about 175'. We worked the area over pretty hard with not much to show for it. Our next spot was non stop action. The mingo's were everywere you could have filled a boat if you wanted with them. The wind started to come out of the east around 18 knts and the bite turned on.About 70% of the fish were caught in less then and hour. I did catch my first Blackgrouper in Penesacola today. Tim and I have caught some very large ones in the Keys but never one here. As all trips we had some sharks in the area and we lost a lot of fish to them, more then usual. We left the area with the winds coming up around 12:00. The water temp was a cool 66.8 and a very nice weed line about 6 feet across. We seen a few small dolphin today and if the wind was not blowing at 20 knots we might have trolled a line or two to see just what might be around. I think maybe two more weeks and then the blue water gear comes out. Gene and Crew


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a great haul and a nice black as well.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya'll suck!!!

Just kidding, I'm green with envy at the moment. Good job guys


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice catch.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like fish for dinner !!!!!!!:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job as always guys. Sure did miss it today. Who is the new grouper master?

Rob


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice!!! I heard a beep and saw a Purple flash and thought they are back early...... Then I thought DANG there back early!!!!! Nice boatload!!! We only made it out to about 11 miles and anchored up.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice catch as always. Glad to see someone getting out and catching some fish while i'm stuck at work.:banghead


----------



## pikil06 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, another great catch from Recess!!What a great crew to be a part of! I had a great time and we will all be eating good tonight!! Thanks Gene, Tim, Steve andBrad :bowdown

ps. gene is the grouper master, congrats on the black!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Rob, Gene was the grouper master today...he pulled up the biggest gag from the rocks and the fish had the scrape marks to prove it. Gene isn't kidding when he mentioned that we pulled up most of the fish within an hours time...The action was really hot at one of the stops. 

Guys, thanks for another great trip...looking forward to dinner tonight.


----------



## VTman (Jan 12, 2009)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a hot day! I can't wait to get out and sling some steel, maybe Wednesday in close, northwest wind supposedly. We will see! See ya!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Tim, I like the video, Gene just put a whoopin on that Gag with the Torque.Wish I could have been there I thought about yall all day while I was working. :banghead

Rob


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *NaClH2O (4/4/2009)*Tim, I like the video, Gene just put a whoopin on that Gag with the Torque.Wish I could have been there I thought about yall all day while I was working. :banghead
> 
> Rob


 Old guys rule


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

AS ALWAYS GUYS:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Nice work.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

wow, we found a good recipe last night. Nick, his fiance, and my girlfriend made pan fried gag grouper almondine last night. 










We also used some of the mingo and scamp, but the gag had the best texture by far when using this recipe...I highly recommend this one and here is the recipe...

http://www.recipezaar.com/Pan-Fried-Fish-Almondine-321734


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report - Good boat for yesterday. Got out about 11/12 miles one of the guys started feeling puny so turned and came back in. I need another 10' on my boat so I could skip across the tops like you guys!



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *NaClH2O (4/4/2009)*Great job as always guys. Sure did miss it today. Who is the new grouper master?
> 
> Rob


 Rob, Nick said you have lost your seat on the boat. But not to worry ,Steven will be going back to Iraq and I guess you can have his if you want it.


----------



## pikil06 (Nov 7, 2008)

> *Fiver (4/5/2009)*wow, we found a good recipe last night. Nick, his fiance, and my girlfriend made pan fried gag grouper almondine last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Run Dover (4/4/2009)*Nice!!! I heard a beep and saw a Purple flash and thought they are back early...... Then I thought DANG there back early!!!!!


ha what?!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (4/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Run Dover (4/4/2009)*Nice!!! I heard a beep and saw a Purple flash and thought they are back early...... Then I thought DANG there back early!!!!!
> ...


Caught all thier fish quickly. They usually stay out until their fish box is full. Comprende???? :doh


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ten-four


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Man you guys catch the fish! Good job and great report as usual. I always look forward to them.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

> *recess (4/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *NaClH2O (4/4/2009)*Great job as always guys. Sure did miss it today. Who is the new grouper master?
> ...


Thats the funniest thing that I have heard all week long. As long as Nona likes me I think my seat will be safe. 

Rob


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on another fine trip. Black Grouper is still on my list to catch, maybe I can get lucky and catch one here as well and not have to go down South.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Stressless (4/5/2009)*Great report - Good boat for yesterday. Got out about 11/12 miles one of the guys started feeling puny so turned and came back in. I need another 10' on my boat so I could skip across the tops like you guys!
> 
> :mmmbeer
> Stressless


 Were you in the blue boat at sherman's? If you were next time give us a shout and you can follow us out. We will slow down for you. Gene


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Man you guys kick butt


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice catch


----------

